# I loved this, hope you do too.



## RemudaOne (Jan 23, 2013)

It's basically a documentary on shepherding in days gone by (1954).  It's long, like a tv documentary. I haven't watched the whole thing, but it runs the gamut from moving huge flocks to working with herding dogs and just a lot of cool stuff .  Hope I get to finish watching this evening.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R66fyNyoZW0


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 23, 2013)

Will watch it later today.  I like watching these type of this on youtube.


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 23, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Will watch it later today.  I like watching these type of this on youtube.


*x2*


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 23, 2013)

Made me smile. That's exactly what my grandpa and uncles were doing when that was filmed.
I also loved how the polled Dorset hadnt been developed yet.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 23, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Made me smile. That's exactly what my grandpa and uncles were doing when that was filmed.
> I also loved how the polled Dorset hadnt been developed yet.


X2, except it would've been my old neighbor out in South Dakota with his family's range flock.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 23, 2013)

You know what it realllllly made me wanna do is get some of the branding paint and pull out my grandpas paint brands and start stamping some sheepies.


----------

